# New ficious jigs for 2012



## ficious

*BZ Glow CC Gill*









Main body glows orange then purple, glow orange belly spot, glow green stripes, multicolor glitter, yellow/black eyespot.

Didn't hit the mix perfect on these. The glow purple is the darker purple, not the lighter lilac. Still mastering the technique.

Harry


----------



## ficious

The old style glowed a bit redder than the replacement but was more pink when not glowing, the replacement looks red when it's not glowing and more orange when it is.

Here is the Fry Glow Green Bug Eye with the new red:









I wish I could still get the old glow red, but that doesn't look like its an option.


----------



## Dantana

Harry, what does the CC stand for exactly?





BAY CREEPER said:


> I will be ordering some more mag zits in a couple weeks. Hope some are left. There were none available when ordering last year.
> 
> But walleye fished 2 times on the bay and they were hitting the regular size zits well, just need to slap a treble on them and i know they will be a great producer. Bring on the ice!!


I havent tried the zitz out on the Bay yet, have to give those a go this winter. Mag zitz definitely produce like you said. Glow clown bug eye is my favorite...cant keep the wally gators off it


----------



## ficious

The CC is a painting technique that I have been working on for a couple of seasons. At first I could only get it to work when the paint was still wet. Trial and error got me to the point where it would work dry but I haven't mastered consistancy from batch to batch.

Under low intensity, short duration light, it will glow orange for a short time. Longer duration or higher intensity light it will glow purple(the same area/feature). 

Harry


----------



## Fishcapades

Nice job as always Harry!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Michael Wagner

ficious said:


> Mr. CREEPER,
> 
> Which of the Mags strike your fancy?? I had no Mags last season so you didn't miss out.
> 
> 
> These are prototypes that will not likely go into production this season. Just something I was playing with. Mr. WaNger might like to take these for a test drive though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Waddya think Mikey??* They are Baby Zitz and glow orange.
> 
> Harry


*AWSUM!!! *Now I`m gonna need some "smallie-be-gone" so I don`t lose them as fast as the "Mud Bugz"


----------



## ficious

Last of the BZ patterns for this season:

*BZ Glow Blue Fade*








Fades glow blue to glow white(R to L), multicolor/black glitter, black stripes, red gill slit, glow yellow/black eyespot

*Glow Stripe Mud Bugz(prototype)*








Olive drab body, glow red(orange) stripes, glow yellow eyes


----------



## BAY CREEPER

Write me down for 2 of each of the original 7 mag zits you posted in post #1. Any idea when they may be available? I could order as soon a Friday.


----------



## ficious

I try to pick a date that I can release as many patterns as possible to save people on shipping. The reality is that I still paint patterns til mid-winter because painting is time intensive. 

The Zitz family usually get painted first because they take so long to thoughly dry that the split ring process doesn't damage them too badly. The Mag Zitz will be in the Nov 1st restock. Baby Zitz patterns may be a little later because they will not be dry enough to ring.

Pressure is on, the 1st coming fast(to me).

Harry


----------



## BAY CREEPER

ficious said:


> I try to pick a date that I can release as many patterns as possible to save people on shipping. The reality is that I still paint patterns til mid-winter because painting is time intensive.
> 
> The Zitz family usually get painted first because they take so long to thoughly dry that the split ring process doesn't damage them too badly. The Mag Zitz will be in the Nov 1st restock. Baby Zitz patterns may be a little later because they will not be dry enough to ring.
> 
> Pressure is on, the 1st coming fast(to me).
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry!

I will be anxiously waiting


----------



## ficious

It looks like I will have my restock ready to go sometime after midnight on Halloween(Nov 1st). Working afternoons puts a crimp on an earlier restock.

*This is not a sales tactic!* Quantities will be more limited this season for a variety of reasons. More Fry are still in the tube, but everything else is what it is. More Zitz Yellow Tigers still coming and a Zitz Glow Albino Perch. The jigs that I made for the LSCWA kids outing(last year) will be going up too.

Think ICE!!

Harry


----------



## ficious

Just not happy with the consistancy(piece to piece) with these, but the pattern did well for me on the gills this spring so I had to give it a go. It will appear in the future, with slight changes. These will appear in a later restock as I have to get what I have ready to go now.










*Fry- Glow Green Scud:*
Glow green, glow white, green glitter, red stripes, black eyespot, hammered nickel backside

*Fry- Glow Orange Scud:*
Pink glows orange, glow white, red stripes, green glitter, black eyespot, hammered nickel backside

Time to make the donuts. Test fire all the changes for tomorrow nights open.

Harry


----------



## sfw1960

Beauties Harry!
PURE art work.


----------



## 6667supersport

Look like little works of art , the perch wont be able to say no to them .


----------



## ficious

Thanks guys........The restock is up now. I hope it runs smoothly.

Harry


----------



## Burksee

ficious said:


> Thanks guys........The restock is up now. I hope it runs smoothly.
> 
> Harry


Just put my first order of the season in! Thanks for the fix Harry, I'm feeling the high alreay!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Harry,

I just checked your sight and the jigs patters that are right above my post i couldnt find. I REALLLLLYYY wanna order some of those as well as a bunch of others, am i looking in the wrong spot or are they not avaible..Thanks Ron


----------



## Burksee

Mr Burgundy said:


> Harry,
> 
> I just checked your sight and the jigs patters that are right above my post i couldnt find. I REALLLLLYYY wanna order some of those as well as a bunch of others, am i looking in the wrong spot or are they not avaible..Thanks Ron


I tried looking for those too and was advised they wont be available until later on. :sad:


----------



## ficious

Thanks for the interest guys! They jigs were still VERY wet when the pic was taken. It takes a few days for them to dry thoughly, Zitz even longer because of the damage the rings can cause if the paint isn't hard yet.

I have some(primed)in reserve in case something gets hot(Fry only this season). I dedicated a bunch more for the Scud patterns and base coated them today. I will try to get at least some up for the weekend, saturday most likely.

My real job is afternoons w/overtime, that's why I don't respond more quickly.

Harry


----------



## BAY CREEPER

Just stocked up on some mag zits for this ice season. Thanks Harry!!


----------

